# To buy or not to buy: Ruger P90 45 caliber



## mojowkng

1st post (read: be nice): I am being offered a Ruger P90 45 caliber stainless for $425 or best offer. Owner claims less than 50 rounds have gone through the unit. Any opinions on this model and price?
Thanks in advance,
Mojowkng


----------



## BeefyBeefo

They're good guns and practically tanks. The price seems a little high to me, but I don't really know the going rate for those Rugers. A search on Gunbroker or other sites should tell you how good the price is. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mojowkng

*To buy or not to buy: Ruger P90 45 caliber*



BeefyBeefo said:


> They're good guns and practically tanks. The price seems a little high to me, but I don't really know the going rate for those Rugers. A search on Gunbroker or other sites should tell you how good the price is. Good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the input and tip on gunbroker.


----------



## Blkhawk73

If it matters any, they're to be taken out of production for 2011.


----------



## Shipwreck

I am not a huge fan of Ruger P series sights and triggers. But the gun is a well made design and is built like a tank, as stated above. Once again, that is a little high for a used RUger, even with only 50 rounds thru it.


----------



## EliWolfe

Shipwreck said:


> I am not a huge fan of Ruger P series sights and triggers. But the gun is a well made design and is built like a tank, as stated above. Once again, that is a little high for a used RUger, even with only 50 rounds thru it.


Roger that on sights/trigger. Friend had an early one, a real clunker. But being Ruger, they seemed to have got the thing right now and I wouldn't mind a slightly "loose" .45 ACP that could double as a club if need be! Really, I like 'em fine at the right price.
Eli


----------



## k4swb

I've had 2 P90s. Sold the first KP90DC and bought a Glock 30. While I like the G30 just fine, I wished I had my P90 back so I bought another P90. The price sounds slightly high to me also but I'd probably go that high on a K (stainless)P90 DC (decock only). If you are comfortable taking the innards out, the trigger parts can be polished with Scotchbrite and it can be excellent.


----------

